

Startups, Azure SQL DB team needs your help - gjorgji
http://aka.ms/sqldb4startups

======
gjorgji
A small group of SQL Azure engineers want to have a short chat with our peers
at startup companies who are building cloud solutions using databases other
than SQL. We want to learn about the challenges real people have with cloud
databases.

~~~
dragonwriter
> A small group of SQL Azure engineers want to have a short chat with our
> peers at startup companies who are building cloud solutions using databases
> other than SQL.

Does "other than SQL" here mean "databases that don't use SQL-the-language" or
does it mean "databases other than Microsoft SQL Server". (And why does it say
you are looking for people using databases other than SQL, and then say "If
you are not currently using Azure SQL DB that is OK, we would still like to
hear from you."? Presumably, whatever is meant by "other than SQL", it already
means using something that isn't "Azure SQL DB".)

------
gjorgji
If you are not currently using Azure SQL DB that is OK, we would still like to
hear from you. We would greatly appreciate your answers to the one minute
survey below to know if you are interested in influencing our technology
roadmap. Based on the provided information we might schedule a phone call or
fly you to Microsoft's HQ (all expenses covered) for further feedback.

